
Airbnb hosts furious company sticking them with cost of letting guests cancel - JumpCrisscross
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-hosts-upset-that-theyre-paying-for-its-cancellation-policy-2020-3
======
rob_austin
Airbnb needs to balance the pain between all three parties: host, guests, and
Airbnb. Right now it is passing down all the pain to the hosts as Airbnb
probably feels that there are more guests than hosts and the bad publicity
from screwing hosts is less than screwing guests.

It will be interesting to see if Airbnb has the clout to force such policies
down hosts' throat. Hosts will be upset but if Airbnb is their best way to
monetize their property, they will be back on the platform.

Hosts should add a premium to their nightly rates to cover risk of such
policies from Airbnb. But I doubt they will be able to do so in the near
future as demand for travel goes down.

------
verdverm
So the hosts that abuse the system are upset they can't keep guests money they
don't deserve. Boohoo

